# Grundlegende Anforderungen an eine Software



## internet (11. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde einfach gerne mal wissen was eurer Meinung nach Anforderungen für eine Software sind.
Mit Sicherheit kommt es auch immer darauf an was für eine Software.

Ich wäre über jede Anregung sehr dankbar.


----------



## The_S (11. Okt 2011)

sie soll funktionieren.


----------



## homer65 (11. Okt 2011)

Man braucht im Fehlerfall kompetente Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (11. Okt 2011)

Sie soll bedienbar sein


----------



## Beni (11. Okt 2011)

Sie soll unauffällig sein und nicht nerven.


----------



## maki (11. Okt 2011)

Sie soll gut sein und mich reich machen.

*verschoben*


----------



## Andi_CH (11. Okt 2011)

In erster Linie verstehe ich unter "Anforderungen" eine Liste von Features (use cases) die sie zu erfüllen hat.

Aber auch:
- Testbarkeit
- Dokumentation
- Verhalten im Fehlerfall


----------



## darekkay (11. Okt 2011)

internet hat gesagt.:


> ich würde einfach gerne mal wissen was eurer Meinung nach Anforderungen für eine Software sind.



Warum hier öfters fragen gestellt werden, die bereits bei der Fragestellung beantwortet werden..



internet hat gesagt.:


> Mit Sicherheit kommt es auch immer darauf an was für eine Software.


----------



## internet (12. Okt 2011)

darekkay hat gesagt.:


> Warum hier öfters fragen gestellt werden, die bereits bei der Fragestellung beantwortet werden..


das verstehe ich nicht.

danke für die Antworten

Was meint ihr zu folgendem:


> Funktionalität
> Zuverlässigkeit
> Benutzbarkeit (Usability)
> Effizienz (Performance)
> ...


----------



## Andi_CH (12. Okt 2011)

oops - einfach vergessen ....


----------



## darekkay (12. Okt 2011)

internet hat gesagt.:


> das verstehe ich nicht.



Ach, du meinst damit die "Anforderungskriterien". Ich dachte die Frage sollte heißen: "Welche Anforderungen muss eine Anwendung erfüllen". Und das wäre dann ja von dem konkreten Fall abhängig. Mein Fehler


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Okt 2011)

Goldene Regeln für gutes Design ? InfoWissWiki - Das Wiki der Informationswissenschaft


----------



## hdi (17. Okt 2011)

@L-electron-X das bezieht sich jetzt aber größtenteils auf das Design von User Interfaces.



> Was meint ihr zu folgendem:
> Funktionalität
> Zuverlässigkeit
> Benutzbarkeit (Usability)
> ...


Da sich deine Frage so anhört wie eine Formulierung aus einem Übungsblatt in der Uni: Ja, genau das sind die Punkt die in deinem Uni-Skript unter der Überschrift "Anforderungen an eine Software" stehen  

Wobei ich den Begriff "Zuverlässigkeit" nie verstanden habe. Wie sieht denn eine unzuverlässige Software aus? Liegt grad noch im Bett wenn ich sie starten will?


----------



## Jango (17. Okt 2011)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> sie soll funktionieren.



Wo bleibt da der Spaß? 

Kostengünstig sollte sie für den Anwender/Käufer sein.


----------



## Andi_CH (17. Okt 2011)

Das ist sie automatisch, wenn sie die Anforderungen an Zuverlässigkeit und Wartbarkeit erfüllt.


----------

